# IUI?



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi 

On March 9th my consultant told me I was gonna be referred for IUI after 6 failed cycles of clomid. He is putting my case to the local PCT for treatment at nottingham. I don't know how long to wait to here anything? or when should I start thinking I won't get treatment on the NHS?

I know this is an ambiguous question but can somebody help?

Thanks

Sarah x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi sarah,
im also having IUI (but in west sussex so might take a different route here) I went for my appointment in 2003 to see a cons. i had a lap, found i had pcos then put on clomid for 6 months. had no joy there. then told i was going to have ovarian drilling. 3 months later he changed his mind and put me forward for IUI, by then it was early 2004. i waited for an appointment and in may 2005 i got one to go to a meeting about the tx. i started the first round of IUI in the december, the second one was in march this year and awaiting my final NHS IUI in may. i dont know how many you get in Nottingham so may work differently. 

i wish you all the luck in the world    
Corrina


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi there, im also doing iui with injections at the moment.i was clomid resistant and i got my lap oct 2004, this is when i went on the waiting list for iui, i got letter in to say i was at top of waiting list in april 2005 but i got my treatment postponed 3 mths because i was getting married and honeymoon at start of june.i started iui in oct 2005. your clinic should be able to give an estimated time you should be waiting. good luck


----------



## RachNotts (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Sarah

I had IUI treatment at the QMC in Nottingham (I lived in Nottingham). I was referred there by my GP. Took 4 months to get to see a consultant. They wouldn't give me IUI treatment until I had my tubes checked. I had a Hy-Co-Sy at the QMC which also took a 4 month wait (took clomid whilst we waited). When this showed I had clear tubes I was offered IUI the following month. I was entitled to 3 goes at IUI on the NHS in Nottingham but we moved to Berkshire after our first attempt. 

You may get into the system quicker seeing as you are already seeing a consultant. 

Good luck.

Rach. x


----------

